# Replacement Ear Cushions - Sennheiser PC 31



## Xai (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello folks,

Where can I buy replacement ear cushions for Sennheiser PC 31 - preferably in Kolkata?

Can't seem to find suitable product in Flipkart or Ebay.


----------



## Xai (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, I could not get any cushions, so I am looking to buy a new headset.

Any suggestions for a good gaming headset (mic is necessary) within 3K range? I do not have a dedicated sound card.

How's the Corsair HS1 usb virtual 7.1 headset? MD Computers quoted Rs 4.3K for the analog version (HS1A) - which seems overpriced considering that the newer Vengeance 1500 is just Rs 200 more. Theitdepot quotes Rs 2.8K for HS1, however (shouldn't analog be cheaper?!)

Theitdepot - Corsair Gaming Audio Series HS1 USB Gaming Headset


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 6, 2012)

Just email Sennheiser India. I got some buds for my CX 180 sent ro me via courier.
Just check their site


----------



## Xai (Oct 18, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Just email Sennheiser India. I got some buds for my CX 180 sent ro me via courier.
> Just check their site



Perfect.

I called them up, and they mailed me a pair of ear pads in 2 days 

Mods: Please close this thread.


----------



## rdevakumar (Nov 7, 2012)

Xai said:


> Perfect.
> 
> I called them up, and they mailed me a pair of ear pads in 2 days
> 
> Mods: Please close this thread.



I sent a mail, got reply that i need to pay Rs.35-/- for a pair.  How much you have paid for this?


----------

